# my new 2012 TTRS delivered today!!



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I walked into the Audi dealership late in August looking at S5s and left after putting a deposit down on a Suzuka grey 2012 TTRS. Apparently, the person who had it on order before me ended up moving into an R8. His loss, my gain.

Got the call today that my TTRS had come in. (pics below). I'm moving from a BMW 135i to the Audi. Here's my impressions:

1. Getting back into the swing of "manual shifting" is taking a bit of getting used to again but so far i'm pretty excited about having a manual transmission.

2. The interior is DARK. Not a lot of overhead lighting. I took possession of the Audi at night and I had to grab a flashlight to see where things were. Not really a big deal.

3. Where's the flat tire kit? Where's the spare? Seriously??!! There's neither in this car? Ridiculous.

4. Fast! I thought my 135i was quick but this thing is amazingly quick. Can't wait to get it tuned and flashed

5. The ride is smoother than my 135i and the steering is equal if not better. Brakes seem to be equal to or slightly better as well.

6. The tires on this TTRS are fantastic and a breath of fresh air compared to the horrible runflats my 135i had. Cornering is a factor of 10 better than my 135i. nice to have a car that can actually take a corner above 25 miles per hour.

7. WOW! Not a lot of headroom in the TTRS. Will take a bit to get used to.

8. Seats are very comfortable. Leather is much better than in my BMW. Sound system is better than the bad one in my BMW.

9. The car just looks incredible! What a looker! Paint is fantastic. Sound is fantastic. All around a very nice upgrade from my 135i.

10. Will miss the dual climate zones in my BMW and I personally like the steering wheel better in the BMW but overall i am very happy with the Audi.

Did I mention this thing was FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy! There should be a tire repair and inflate kit in the back. I thought it was pretty crazy to not even have a jack back there though :banghead:. I guess they are counting on the repair kit to do the trick until you get to a garage for a proper job.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations bro!

Looks awesome!!!! Looking forward to hearing more things from you about the car


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Meh... Spare tires and jacks just weigh the car down. Fix-A-Flat works like a champ 

(But I do suggest you get a AAA membership ASAP. )

EDIT: And why so dark? It should have the LED interi... ohh... Does it have the Tech Package? TP includes LED lighting. Non-TP has the dimmer incandescent bulbs.

- Jeremy -


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Hot sex.....UGH why cant they offer the TTRS with DSG here dammit!


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

How tall are you?

The 1 series does seem to have a very tall roof, so comparatively the TTRS may have less head room, but overall I've found the TT to have quite a bit of head room, even with a helmet on. I'm 6' 1"

Looks great though!


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm 5ft 8 and change and am comfortable even though it feels more cramped than the 135i. One of the big pluses for the 135i is that it has great backseat room for such a small car. The TTRS on the other hand...

I'll ask the dealership about the fix a flat. Nothing came with my car.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

maybe put the seat in the lowest setting? 

I've consistently heard from taller folks that they've been impressed by the head room in the TT, so a little surprised you feel that the head room is lacking.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

orlanderlv said:


> 4. Fast! I thought my 135i was quick but this thing is amazingly quick. Can't wait to get it tuned and flashed[/IMG]


Sounds like somebody isn't following the break-in instructions!  Congrats, and nice color.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

There's plenty of room in the car just not as much as in the 135i. Also, the drivers side feels more narrow. Again, this are small gripes. The car is AMAZING!!


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

"Sounds like somebody isn't following the break-in instructions!"

I'd like to know exactly what the break in instructions are. I talked to the dealer and everyone said just drive it the way I want.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

orlanderlv said:


> "Sounds like somebody isn't following the break-in instructions!"
> 
> I'd like to know exactly what the break in instructions are. I talked to the dealer and everyone said just drive it the way I want.


This is directly from the 2012 TT/S/RS Manual page 162:
For the first 600 miles
Avoid full throttle.
Do not drive at engine speeds above 2/3rds the max permitted RPM.
Avoid high engine speeds.​
From 600-1000 miles
Speeds can gradually be increased to max permissible road/engine speed.​
During and after break-in
Do not rev the engine up to high speeds when it is cold.​
After the break-in period
Do not exceed max engine speed, [EVER!] ( yeah, sure  )
Upshift into the next higher gear before reaching the red line.​
Before 250/350 miles the brakes/tires, respectively, will not exhibit full performance. ( Paraphrasing on this one )


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

orlanderlv said:


> ...One of the big pluses for the 135i is that it has great backseat room for such a small car. The TTRS on the other hand...


You are totally off the mark with respect to the rear seating. My manual says that anyone can ride in the back seats, as long as they're about four feet tall (or less). Or missing legs. Or just enjoy suffering. 

OTOH, if you put anyone taller than that in the back, you could be committing acts against humanity:laugh:

One time I got into the back seat to apply some leather conditioner. Haven't been the same since.

Have fun with that RS!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> You are totally off the mark with respect to the rear seating. My manual says that anyone can ride in the back seats, as long as they're about four feet tall (or less). Or missing legs. Or just enjoy suffering.
> 
> OTOH, if you put anyone taller than that in the back, you could be committing acts against humanity:laugh:
> 
> ...


I once forced an Audi salesman into the back of a TTS while going out on a test drive. Definitely an act of sadism on my part - but he was being a sphincter and more than deserved it. 

No human in their right mind should ever attempt to get into the back of a TT- could result in bodily harm, including but not limited to concussions, back sprains and knee injuries.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

At least while I was back there I found the little storage thingy in the right arm rest. Keep the manual there now as it pretty much filled up the nano-storage box up front.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> I once forced an Audi salesman into the back of a TTS while going out on a test drive. Definitely an act of sadism on my part - but he was being a sphincter and more than deserved it.


 LOL! I did this too and he was 6'2. :laugh: 


@ orlanderlv Congrats on the car! Suzuka gray! I just love that color!!!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> LOL! I did this too and he was 6'2. :laugh:
> 
> 
> @ orlanderlv Congrats on the car! Suzuka gray! I just love that color!!!


 Sales guy was a little guy of Asian decent with a Napoleon complex and made an offhanded comment about women not being able to drive stick for ****e. He white knuckled the first half of the drive and was stuffed into the backseat when I stopped to pick up a friend. Needless to say he did not get the sale but at least had a great story to tell later - would have been funnier if he had been 6'2


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> LOL! I did this too and he was 6'2. :laugh:
> 
> 
> @ orlanderlv Congrats on the car! Suzuka gray! I just love that color!!!


 Sales guy was a little guy of Asian decent with a Napoleon complex and made an offhanded comment about women not being able to drive stick for ****e. He white knuckled the first half of the drive and was stuffed into the backseat when I stopped to pick up a friend. Needless to say he did not get the sale but at least had a great story to tell later - would have been funnier if he had been 6'2


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

redz9269 said:


> Sales guy was a little guy of Asian decent with a Napoleon complex and made an offhanded comment about women not being able to drive stick for ****e. He white knuckled the first half of the drive and was stuffed into the backseat when I stopped to pick up a friend. Needless to say he did not get the sale but at least had a great story to tell later - would have been funnier if he had been 6'2


 Years ago I went with a female friend who wanted to test drive a Honda. She's driving, he's riding shotgun and I'm in the back. 

He says to her, "You shift good for a girl." 

Classic, pure classic.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> Years ago I went with a female friend who wanted to test drive a Honda. She's driving, he's riding shotgun and I'm in the back.
> 
> He says to her, "You shift good for a girl."
> 
> Classic, pure classic.


 Definitely classic. Those are the guys I like to show my 75-0 to, especially when it's one of their cars.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I bet you are pumped to shift into your future TT RS. I love the sound of that engine. I don't ever want to drive one... self control issues


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> I bet you are pumped to shift into your future TT RS. I love the sound of that engine. I don't ever want to drive one... self control issues


 
I have self control issues as well, which is why I ordered the car. But if it doesn't arrive soon lust and anticipation will eventually drive me to do bad things. Very bad. And they'll make fighting a speeding ticket seem like a walk in the park. Estimated delivery is currently 12/27 but it's been moved up a couple of times so maybe...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

redz9269 said:


> Estimated delivery is currently 12/27 but it's been moved up a couple of times so maybe...


 We must be scheduled for the same boat, my estimated delivery is 12/26 with a build date of 10/24. When is your supposed to be built? Oh, mine is also an exclusive color order too, so maybe we're both at the very end of the production line for the year


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> We must be scheduled for the same boat, my estimated delivery is 12/26 with a build date of 10/24. When is your supposed to be built? Oh, mine is also an exclusive color order too, so maybe we're both at the very end of the production line for the year


 Not sure about build date but likely Oct - all I heard was "blah blah blah you'll have it for Christmas" - ship from Europe 12/12 and supposedly arriving dealership 12/27. Which is a vast improvement over the original delivery of April 2012 for a custom color. What color & options did you order?


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the car. Got nearly 350 miles on her in less than a week. Very smooth car with unbelievable pull. Can't wait to run it harder. 

One question though...my car didn't come with a spare or a flat tire fix-it kit. Should it have at least one or the other? These aren't run-flat tires after all...or are they?


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome! You'll appreciate it more and more as you drive it.



orlanderlv said:


> my car didn't come with a spare or a flat tire fix-it kit.


You should have a bottle of the flow-seal stuff and a portable compressor.

Regarding break-in, that's a Pandora's box. Here are my thoughts:
- There are only 2 important things to break-in on new cars: 1) piston seals, 2) drivetrain.
- 0-300: vary the revs frequently, keeping it under 4K at the beginning. On the freeway keep shifting between 4th/5th/6th. Do several sessions of hard (but not WOT) acceleration up to this rev limit followed by engine braking (about 5-10 reps per session). This breaks in the piston rings. This is the most important part.
- 300-600: raise your peak revs to 6K, doing the same as previous
- 600-1K: raise your peak revs to redline
- Respect the drivetrain - smooth but precise shifts, don't drop the clutch, don't slip the clutch. Pedal modulation to reach your peak revs (don't just floor the pedal).

At 2500 miles I've got gobs of power on tap, but still get 30mpg on the freeway. This car is amazing.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

im 6'3 and have the seat all the way down and as far back as possible.. still lottas space.. i dont know what it is.. tall people love small cars..


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

mageus said:


> - 0-300: vary the revs frequently, keeping it under 4K at the beginning. On the freeway keep shifting between 4th/5th/6th. Do several sessions of hard (but not WOT) acceleration up to this rev limit followed by engine braking (about 5-10 reps per session).


mageus,

By "acceleration up to this rev limit" do you mean 4K rpm?

What do you mean by"engine braking"? 

What do you mean by "5-10 reps per session"?

Looking forward your response - thanks.


----------

